# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Introduction from Finland

## RaakaReiska

Hi all,

Just saying THANK YOU for you all Excel gurus, been using this wonderful site for Excel related problems. I am Second Level Support person who also helps on Excel formulaes. Which I could not do without this site  :Smilie: 

Thanks again,

Reima

----------


## bonny24tycoon

Hi Reima,

Its great to have you on this forum.. Looking forward for better knowledge sharing.


Welcome to the forum  :Smilie: 



If I was able to help – PLEASE DO NOT FORGET to Click the small star icon at the bottom left of my post.

----------

